# Answer this question....if you dare.....



## Cruentus (Aug 16, 2006)

BOOOOO!
:xtrmshock 
Scared yea?

The question is, what do you think is the most suspenseful movie scene? I don't mean scary, or the one that gave you nightmares. I mean the one that made you jump out of your seat and got your heart going the most. And it doesn't have to be recent....I would actually prefer it if it were not recent.

I am working on a project, so your opinion on this would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 16, 2006)

A scene from "The First Power". Not sure which one, it's been years, but I think maybe the part where the bag lady becomes possessed by the killer and does a karate kick on Lou Diamon Phillip's character.

Also, the albino scene from "Foul Play" - the FIRST time I saw it as a kid.

Great topic, Paul!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2006)

Hitchcock was a master of suspense of course. Watch his movies and you'll see why. Examples: 

The Birds: The gathering of the crows outside the school-house. A long lingering shot (first of it's kind) on the leading actress Tippi Hendren then the camera moves back and we see on the jungle gym and school roof top hundreds of crows where before there were none. 
Another scene where Rod Taylor steps out of the house to retrieve the car the morning after the night attack and there are thousands of birds of different varieties scattered. He walks on egg-shells to the garage and ever-so-slowly drives the car to the house, trying not to run over any of the birds. 
Another one... Jessica Tandy walks through her neighbor's house to find the owner... finds him she does... sitting up right on the floor against the corner of his bedroom in his pee-jays ... dead... eyes pecked out. 

That movie creeped me out as a kid. 
(please note... this film had NO music what-so-ever to heighten the suspense). 

Silence of the Lambs: Jodie Foster hunting for Buffalo Bill in the darkness of his home and he's right behind her the whole time. 

Jodie Foster meeting Anthony Hopkins for the first time as he stands serenely behind glass. 

The Deer Hunter:  Robert De Niro, Christopher Walken and John Savage are forced by their Vietnamese captors to play a brutal game of Russian roulette.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Silence of the Lambs: Jodie Foster hunting for Buffalo Bill in the darkness of his home and he's right behind her the whole time.



  This is what came to my mind first here.  Yikes!!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 16, 2006)

Final Destination.


----------



## Drac (Aug 16, 2006)

The black and white version of "The Haunting"..There were a couple of REAL heartstoppers in it...


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 16, 2006)

The Twilight Zone...
William Shatner is on an airplane, and he sees the monster out on the wing...It gets closer and closer to the fuselage, until it's right outside the window looking in!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 16, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> The Twilight Zone...
> William Shatner is on an airplane, and he sees the monster out on the wing...It gets closer and closer to the fuselage, until it's right outside the window looking in!


I remember that one....spooky stuff.

Will Shatner is going to be Roasted on, Comedy Central, Sunday at 9 Central.....got my DVR set.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 16, 2006)

None really immediately stand out for me...  When I was a kid, I guess there are several scenes from the first predator movie that were pretty suspensful.  Especially when the indian point-man is on the edge of the clearing and suspects something is around but cannot seem to place it.

Another show that I thought was quite suspensful when I was a kid were a few scenes from the "Howling" movie series that got me.  

More recently I thought "The Village" was pretty suspensful in a few places.  Sixth Sense was suspensful at times as well.  I guess we can throw in Saw,  Saw 2, and Hostel.


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Final Destination.


 
When the girl stepped in front of the bus, I jumped more from the unexpectedness then horror.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone remember The Day After, a 1983 made-for-TV movie?  The scene when the bombs dropped totally freaked out my brothers and I.  Our mom shut the TV off and talked to us to help us calm down.  I had nightmares for the entire week.

That movie recently came out on DVD - and I _still_ don't want to watch it.  It was the first movie I remember that genuinely scared me.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jaws when that music started and the anticipation of waiting for the shark and when it did pop it ugly head every single person in that theatre jump out of there seat.
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Jaws when that music started and the anticipation of waiting for the shark and when it did pop it ugly head every single person in that theatre jump out of there seat.
> Terry


Yeah, that one gave me nightmares as a kid as well. Very well done. Speilberg at the height of his best. 
Likewise Poltergiest, the suspense building from seemingly harmless activities (the chair-stacking and lights flickering) to the nightly visitations with the ghost hunters being awed outta their minds and the one guy's face peeling off. 

But the movies that are creeping me out now-a-days are the Japanese (versions)  of Dark-Water, The Grudge, The Ring... americanized versions are good but something about the originals ... <shudders> 

Check out Kwaidan when you get a chance.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 16, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> When the girl stepped in front of the bus, I jumped more from the unexpectedness then horror.


Me too, that scene totally got me.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 16, 2006)

I love horror movies, but the one that still gets me to this day is "The Fog".  Mind you, I'm speaking of the early 80's version with Adrienne Barbeau and Jamie Lee Curtis.  Just the scene at the end in the church, with the fog creeping in, and the figures shambling slowly...  *shudder*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 16, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Jaws when that music started and the anticipation of waiting for the shark and when it did pop it ugly head every single person in that theatre jump out of there seat.
> Terry


 
Try humming that tune or run it through your mind the next time you are out in the ocean in at least in 30 or more feet in the water!  Yikes, that really is still frightening!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## crushing (Aug 16, 2006)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off, when Cameron falls into the swimming pool.  Will he make it, or not?!?!?!?!?  Someone, get him out of the pool!!!!!!!  Hurry dammit!!!



SIXTH SENSE SPOILER ALERT





BigShadow mentioned Sixth Sense.  The moment Bruce Willis' character realized that he was dead.  I'm not even sure how to describe how I felt.  I was sure they goofed earlier in the film.  I even did a rewind to when he was visiting the boy's house.  I was sure there was communication between Willis and the mother, but there wasn't.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 16, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> BOOOOO!
> :xtrmshock
> Scared yea?
> 
> ...



*
POSSIBLE kill bill 2 SPOILER ALERT*

Kill Bill Vol. 2.. The Bride faces off with Elle (gal with the eyepatch played by the every sexy Daryl Hannah)..  Sword to sword, they struggle and in a flash, Elle has her remaining eye plucked out.  My mother, litterally on the edge of her seat completely launched herself from her chair and cheered.

It wasn't so suspenseful to me.  I mean, c'mon.. The protagonist wins. Of course. Duh.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 16, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> *
> POSSIBLE kill bill 2 SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> Kill Bill Vol. 2.. The Bride faces off with Elle (gal with the eyepatch played by the every sexy Daryl Hannah)..  Sword to sword, they struggle and in a flash, Elle has her remaining eye plucked out.  My mother, litterally on the edge of her seat completely launched herself from her chair and cheered.
> ...



I think that is the only eye-gouging movie scene that didn't gross me out.  Two words came to mind: Poetic justice.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 17, 2006)

Easy...  Two particular scenes, from the same movie.

In the 1990 remake of "Night of the Living Dead," towards the end, when Barbara is near the pickup truck, she runs into a ghoulish-looking fellow, and shrieks.  As it turns out, the ghoulish-looking fellow was an ordinary human, and simply smiles.  A few rednecks in the background get a chuckle.  

The second one was also at the end, when Barbara goes back to the house where the siege had occurred, and sees Harry Cooper (who survived the onslaught), and as he starts gratefully walking towards her, blasts a .357 magnum shell into his head, telling the rednecks who came into the room to see what happened, that there's another dead zombie for the fire.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Final Destination.


 
*spoiler alert*

I ended up using final destination for the project.

I was doing a presentation in a graduate psych class on false memory implimentation in critical incident amnesia. I picked the scene where the teacher (I am guessing) was at home and her computer exploded and a piece of glass sliced her throat. I didn't frame the scene at all, I just played it starting when she threw out the hot water from the coffee mug and decided to fill it up with liquor instead. Without framing or the students knowing exactly what movie we were watching, it ended up being somewhat suspensful for them. The scene was only about 30 seconds.

It was good, it got a good jump for some people.

It worked out for the project as well because with leading questions, students created false memories about the details from the thirty second clip (and some were pretty significant, such as descriptions of the woman and from what cut her throat). Of course there was that revalation and a discussion afterwords, backed with academic sources.

All and all, it was a success. And it provides a good discussion here. Nice work everyone!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I was doing a presentation in a graduate psych class on false memory implimentation in critical incident amnesia.


Wow, that sounds intense.

Glad it worked out for you.

That episode was a mean one...she got stabbed by the glass, a fire started, she got stabbed by a knife, then really stabbed by the same knife, then the house blows up.....crazy.

Final Destination 3 is out now. opcorn:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 21, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I think that is the only eye-gouging movie scene that didn't gross me out.  Two words came to mind: Poetic justice.



Aye, but it's Daryl Hannah, it makes me a little sad.. But of course, with no eyes I think I actually have a chance with her!


----------



## empty cup (Sep 2, 2006)

The thought that Adam Sandler is still making movies--aaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!------------Just kidding---well not really. Seriously though I can think of a number scenes from the Dawn of the Dead Remake. The scene at the start of the movie where the little girl bites a big chunk of daddys neck. Then daddy turns in to a zombie. The leggless zombie that drops on to the security guard in the parking garage. 


--SPOILER ALERT--






The end of the movie where you find out that they were not going to make it after all. 

Although not really scary  the zombie baby had to be one of the highlights of the movie.


----------

